# Juice recommendations please - Fruity/Menthol



## Darth Vaper (20/9/16)

I would really love some recommendations from guys & gals with a similair taste profile as me... fruit/menthol.
I've not really taken a major liking to many bakery or dessert juices, despite trying.

These are some of the juices I've really loved (ADV's):
1. Ez Duz It On Ice (by Ruthless) - Watermelon & ripe Strawberry + Ice (koolada)
2. Fetch (by Wiener Vape) + a bit of VM Menthol Ice
3. Trinity (by NCV) + a bit of VM Menthol Ice
4. Rise on Ice (by Ruthless) - ripe mango and litchi

There are other similar local juices that I've tried, but they haven't quite been able to match these.
I think the ones I really enjoy are quite bold and sweet.

Oh, and before it gets thrown at me, I have tried VM's XXX and do enjoy it, but find the throat hit too harsh (esp in the morning) to be an ADV. 

Look forward to hear what you peeps can recommend...


----------



## Afroman (20/9/16)

Try Joose cherry crush!!! Its really an awesome menthol/fruit juice, for sure an ADV


----------



## Darth Vaper (20/9/16)

thanks @Afroman - will do


----------



## ddk1979 (20/9/16)

NCV Frozen Yoghurt - Litchi and Peach with a dash of Ice

.


----------



## Strontium (20/9/16)

I don't do menthol but on the fruit side, Paulies Guava is decent.


----------



## Strontium (20/9/16)

On reading that back, it sounds sooo bad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (20/9/16)

Vape king gummi berry and VM XXX in a 50/50 mix. This stuff is killer and been my adv since vapecon. Might be a bit sweet but I like sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/9/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> I would really love some recommendations from guys & gals with a similair taste profile as me... fruit/menthol.
> I've not really taken a major liking to many bakery or dessert juices, despite trying.
> 
> These are some of the juices I've really loved (ADV's):
> ...



Hi @Darth Vaper
If you want to try something great that is simple

Put some ready made VM *Strawberry* juice in a 10ml bottle
Into that bottle add 24 drops of VM's *menthol concentrate*
That is "my Strawberry Ice" blend and its delicious on a lowish power restricted lung hit
You can adjust the amount of menthol to your taste

You can try the same above with the VM *Berry Blaze *juice

Remember its their menthol concentrate i am talking about, not their Menthol Ice juice which has other things in it. In my opinion the menthol concentrate is the better "additive".

I know it sounds simple, but give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/9/16)

PS, same method above with Paulie's Guava
That combo is just amazing!
Guava Ice!!


----------



## Duffie12 (20/9/16)

I'm really enjoying Hazeworks Sunset. It's a tropical menthol. Pineapple and the menthol isn't too strong (I find most menthols too strong but this is perfect).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (21/9/16)

Oh @Darth Vaper , I hope you have tried VM XXX, if not, then I'm sure that will be a winner for you. Best fruity menthol available!

And as @Silver says, if you add a bit of menthol to their Berry Blaze it is incredible!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (21/9/16)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.
@Silver - will definitely give those combos a try as I love the idea of a good strawberry, but haven't found one that I like yet.
@Duffie12 - yes, I have have some Sunset. It's good, but I find there's a harshness / throat hit to it (the pineapple I think) that prevents it being an ADV for me.
@Stosta - yep, have gone through a lot of XXX but also find the TH somewhat too harsh (especially in the mornings).
I am pretty sure I have a PG intolerance of sorts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (21/9/16)

Very strange because I don't find it harsh at all which is one of the reasons I enjoy it. For example I find Lick from Weiner Vapes way too mentholy. I also don't find the pineapple harsh at all.


----------

